# "First time for me/girls..Sophie kidded triplets (with help!!)



## Cooperkeeper (Apr 6, 2013)

I am so excited that it is my turn to start a kidding thread! I have been enjoying everyone else's stories for a couple years now and can't believe I am only a few days from having my first kids on our farm. Hopefully, if I promise to share those cute pics, you won't mind one more newbie stressing out before her goats give birth.

I have two Nubian FF's due April 10th and 18th, confirmed by BioTracking, and I bounce between excitement and anxiety.  Possibly because I have read about complications others have experienced.  I have to continue to tell myself that the majority of the time, goats have no problems with deliveries, but still am so nervous.  I love these girls so much and would be crushed if something I failed to do or recognize caused them harm. I am thankful for the wonderful mentor I have that has assured me I can call anytime if I feel I need her.

So Nelle, at day 146 today, is developing a nice little udder, but it is not close to being full/tight and I think I finally found the ligs I need to pay attention to. She does not look as big as Sophie, who is at day 138.  Sophie is substantially more uncomfortable, udder is bigger and in my inexperienced opinion, looks to have multiples.  Time will tell.

I have followed Fiasco Farm's methods of supplementing to this point and my girls seem to be quite healthy.  In addition I have vaccinated with lysigin for staph mastitis prevention.

My first stressor will be the delivery itself. Next, because I am new to milking and plan to bottle feed, I am a little concerned about being able to effectively milk this FF for the colostrum needed. (Backup colostrum in freezer from "wonderful mentor") This may be a silly question, but do those of you that bottle feed strain the colostrum? Is it too thick? 

I appreciate everyone's experience and willingness to offer advise/help.  Hope I will be adding pics of beautiful healthly kids soon...but in the meantime, may need y'all to calm me down as I breath into my paperbag!!


----------



## dhansen (Apr 6, 2013)

Yippee and congratulations!  We would all love "before kidding" pictures too!  You do not strain the colostrum, at least I do not.  I usually have a cup  with me and just milk some from the mom, put it in a bottle and feed the kids. It's already warm and ready to go.one thing I do, which sounds a little off, is put my does on the milkstand daily for some grain and rub their bellies, udders, teats, etc. just to get them used to you handling them"down there".  (That sounded very odd!!!!!)   You will be fine!  Hang in there.  I think the waiting is the hardest part!  I have two does that should kid in the next 3 to 4 weeks, so my countdown is beginning too!


----------



## madcow (Apr 6, 2013)

There's nothing like waiting for babies!  I had my first ones this January and February and I was a nervous as a long-tailed cat in a room full of rockers before the delivery.  When it came down to it I had to help, but I didn't hesitate to go in and help the little ones out (literally!).  But as I look back on it I just found that my instincts kicked in and everything went fine.  I knew at the time I was doing what was best for mom and babies, otherwise I would have lost them all.  Chances are your intuition about a given situation will guide you and most likely you are right.  Trust yourself to do what's right for your girls and you will be okay. The fact that you do care so much about your girls means you will do what is best for them.  If you get into anything you can't handle it's wonderful you have a mentor and hopefully they can be there to assist you by phone or in person.  You have a real advantage there.   Good luck, and yes, post pictures of your girls before they kid.  I for one would love to see them.


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks so much for the words of encouragement. I really feel that reading about others experiences will help me recognize when to step in.  And my mentor is an angel!! I am very thankful for her.

I have to admit, I worry about all the _what ifs!_! In fact, I was talking with my dad, who by the way is in awe that his suburbia-raised daughter is a "goat farmer", and explaining my fears about this upcoming kidding season.  With best intentions, my dad tried to warn me about the harsh realities of farming by telling me to remember..."they are just goats"!

My response: "Have you met me??" "I'm the freak that just spent two days cutting up Snuggies and adorable quilted material I had around here and made the cutest little coats in various sizes because our Michigan weather won't allow spring to actually arrive!" "I have a cot and sleeping bag at the ready to sleep in the barn should things look like they are going to go overnight!" "I wake up at 3:00am thinking about one other scenario I should research online before the big day!" "I have lists of the lists I need to make!" 

He looked at me with a smirk as if that crazy, animal-loving little girl of his just appeared "POOF" before him and said chuckling, "Oh yeah, I remember you!!" 

Okay..I know that sounds a little over the top.  I DO realize that things do happen that you can not control in nature and I will deal with those as they come.  I just don't want preventable situations to cause harm. 

This is sooo exciting and I can hardly stand the wait!!


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Apr 7, 2013)

So I finally got my camera out, much to my girl's dismay! Here they are:
URRGGGH.  Need a refresher on loading pictures.  They are uploaded to BYH, but I don't know how to put them into my post.
Help??


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 7, 2013)

Cooperkeeper said:
			
		

> So I finally got my camera out, much to my girl's dismay! Here they are:
> URRGGGH.  Need a refresher on loading pictures.  They are uploaded to BYH, but I don't know how to put them into my post.
> Help??


There is a little box underneath the picture copy and paste the code in the image box to your post.  You can push preview to make sure it did it right. Then post it.


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Apr 8, 2013)

Jenn,
Thanks for the help.  Had this done once, but haven't posted many pics lately. That should change soon as I plan to take tons of pics of our first babies on Tailfeather 
Farm!!






Sophie: due 4/18









and this is Nelle: due 4/10













Girls enjoying the new feeder my DH built for themkid pen ready and waiting)





Well Hello Miss Girth!!




 Love my girls!!


----------



## dhansen (Apr 8, 2013)

Very pretty girls!  Excited for you!


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 8, 2013)

Very pretty girls!!  You will get some awesome babies from those two, and it looks like more than one!


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Apr 8, 2013)

I can hardly sit still!!!!


----------



## Missy (Apr 8, 2013)

Beautiful girls, can't wait to see the babies!!


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Apr 9, 2013)

So today is day 149 for Nelle.  Nothing obvious that says "Holy Cow am I ready to have this kid!!" Very minimal clear discharge, udder a little bigger but ligs still there.  Eating and acting pretty normal.  
Sophie, now at day 141 is MUCH more uncomfortable that her "Sis".  
Wow this waiting is crazy! Did my own nesting to get ready for the week..ie house cleaned, laundry caught up, meals made ahead, so I guess I will catch up on all the BYH'ers news!!


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Apr 11, 2013)

Day 150 came and went went little fanfare!! No real changes...Do Nubians generally go over that day 150?? Oh I know!!!! They are all different! I will not see a good nights sleep for a while. Especially since I plan to bottle feed. Sorry BlueMoon..I have no right to be whining!! Babies will come when they are ready, right??


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 11, 2013)

Mine went a day or two early. Your girls are beautiful.
Can't wait to see how many kids you get.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 11, 2013)

Sophie is BIG. I wonder if there are 3 in there.


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Apr 12, 2013)

Day 152 for Nelle today!! Do I need to start worrying? Last night her udder was much larger and I could barely feel ligs.  I was sure she would kid overnight, and spent the night in our barn. 
UGH! 
I was awake at every grunt and groan (coming more often from Sophie, who is so large and uncomfortable).  Disturbed them several times throughout the night with a flashlight beam on their girlie parts! And finally this morning they greet me with a puzzled look that said, "What?"
I said, "Ok.  Who was it?? Who got to you?? Who read you that d*mn Doe Code??"

Any nubian owners have girls go over their day 150 on a regular basis??


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Apr 12, 2013)

So I just needed to vent on here...then go back to barn to find Nelle in labor and hour later.  She did great and had this beautiful 8.5lb. buckling.   :


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## lovinglife (Apr 12, 2013)

AWW sweet!!


----------



## Egg_Newton (Apr 12, 2013)

I just love love love those ears! I'm dying for my mini nubian to kid!


----------



## Missy (Apr 12, 2013)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Apr 13, 2013)

I know you can't milk ears...but how can you resist that face???? Having a blast.  Hopefully my Sophie, due the 18th and much bigger than Nelle will have an equally uneventful kidding.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 15, 2013)

Cute baby!!!! 

Hope your next kidding goes smoothly too


----------



## Jewls819 (Apr 15, 2013)

He is beautiful!


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Apr 16, 2013)

Day 148 for my Sophie who I am pretty sure is carrying more than one.  Udder developing nicely, but ligs still there.  

Wow, are we enjoying Nelle's little one!! He definitely has the hoppy-skippy thing down!!  Have to share a story about this little guy and my DH:

My hubby came home a couple hours after Nelle kidded and we had her baby in the house.  Now mind you, I knew all along that I would do this...especially since our Michigan spring has refused to settle in and because he was a single and no sibs to snuggle with. 

DH talks tough..prior to kidding: "We are going to start bringing livestock into our house are we?" 
(He's met me..Stupid question!!)

 After kidding, in kitchen peeking at new buckling: 
DH: "OMG, Let me hold him!" "He looks like and Andy!"
Me: "You know if you name him, you have to keep him" 
DH: "His name is Andy!"


Now I don't think he particularly looks like an Andy...but I am not rocking that boat! Andy it is!
The first evening I had a small pen set up in our laundry room for the baby, but hubby thought maybe he would be less stressed if we could put blankets in a large laundry basket and keep him in our bedroom that night!! 
You can see why I love this man!!


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 16, 2013)

He's a keeper!!  Andy and the DH!!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 16, 2013)

I also think Sophie has more than one. Can't wait to see how many are in there.


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Apr 17, 2013)

Sophie, day 149! Sever storms forecasted for our area tonight and tomorrow!! Guess when she'll probably kid??? Auntie Em! Auntie Em!!


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Apr 21, 2013)

So finally on day 152, Sophie showed significant udder growth and ligs disappeared.  Slowly through day got more restless, then what looked like the mucus plug came, but was blood filled.
Just a string, no other leakage.  Called my mentor and she said to continue watching.  Could be blood vessels tearing during dilation or sometimes, could indicate mispositioned kid. Watch to see if she progresses and dilates fully. 
A couple hours later she is pushing, but making no progress.  Mentor said she'd come and check things out.
Upon investigation, she could not discover how kids was positioned because water/bubble would not pass.  She said if it were her doe, she would break sac and see if that helped doe deliver or at least she could be sure it was in right position.  Broke water, felt for kid....breech! Crap.  Manipulated back legs and pulled kid.  Big buckling. Since she was in and Sophie was tired we decided to pull all kids.  Next kid...BREECH! What?? Pulled big doeling. Went to see if that was it..One more, positioned correctly.  PHEW! Triplets.  
I knew there was more than one.  
First two kids were strong and ate immediately. Third was quite weak.  Wouldn't suck right away and couldn't stand immediately. Finally got him to suck and take in a good amount of mom's colostrum.  Today, he's up and moving around quite well and eating great.
Sophie is a little sore, but doing great!! 
I am so thankful for the wonderful friend and mentor I have.  Wish all new goat owners could work closely with someone like her with years of experience.  There really is a large learning curve with these sweet things. Between her, and the great information I get through all of you here, my goats will get the best treatment possible.
Pictures to come, as these kiddos keep me hopping.  Try to post tonight after feeding and milking!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 22, 2013)

I thought she was big enough for three.  Glad they are Ok.


----------

